# Steam wand upgrade on a kitchenaid artisan



## Craigy_bear (Mar 9, 2017)

So my v3 rancilio silvia wand arrived this afternoon. Bad news it was not a direct swap!

After rooting about on aussie forums I found some practical guidance!

So after a trip to wolmsley plumbing shop (absolutley essential). I bought a 3/8 male to 1 /4 inch bushing, got back home had the KA in bits again and with a bit of ptfe tape and a couple of o rings and a damn funtime with a file! The new wand is fitted and is so, so, so, so much better than the panello wand!


----------



## Annabell (Jun 11, 2021)

Hi, I'm so stoked to have found this post and such a recent one. Could you tell me a bit more about how you swapped the wand with the attachment? Do I need to pay attention to something particular? And do you think you could by any chance post a picture of the Part? I just took an artisan over from my mom and obviously want to upgrade the steam wand as well. would be incredibly thankful for your help!


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Annabell said:


> Hi, I'm so stoked to have found this post and such a recent one. Could you tell me a bit more about how you swapped the wand with the attachment? Do I need to pay attention to something particular? And do you think you could by any chance post a picture of the Part? I just took an artisan over from my mom and obviously want to upgrade the steam wand as well. would be incredibly thankful for your help!


 @Craigy_bear can you help


----------



## Craigy_bear (Mar 9, 2017)

Annabell said:


> Hi, I'm so stoked to have found this post and such a recent one. Could you tell me a bit more about how you swapped the wand with the attachment? Do I need to pay attention to something particular? And do you think you could by any chance post a picture of the Part? I just took an artisan over from my mom and obviously want to upgrade the steam wand as well. would be incredibly thankful for your help!


 Hey Annabell,

I will dig out a link and the website I found useful, it will take some modifying with tools but it does definitely improve the quality of steam. The only major annoyance I have is opening the machine up.


----------



## Craigy_bear (Mar 9, 2017)

This is a new vid the gent that I followed made and is very instructive, just let auto translate on Google switch it from Polish to English. Disregard the steam switch section.

Happy coffee making! Let me know if I can help further.

https://gaggiaclassicmods.blogspot.com/2021/05/kitchenaid-maa-modyfikacja-i-montaz.html


----------

